# Car crash safety question



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

An interesting question came up and I'm looking for some ideas on it from people who know more than I.

Long story short, we're going on a road trip. We have two cars- a 2003 Honda Civic and a 1998 Isuzu Rodeo.

The Civic is our main car and the rodeo is a second car and used for dh to get to and from work.

My mom was insisting that we should take the rodeo on the trip because it was "safer" because it was bigger and heavier. I said the civic was safer, because, well, it's safer








The Civic has good crash test ratings. The Rodeo pretty rotten. But it is bigger and heavier and I know bigger vehicles fare better than small ones statistically in crashes.

I expect we'll take the Civic anyway, but who's right?

-Angela


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I'd take the civic. Less chance for a rollover







and better ratings.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

My dad is a mechanic and I know he'd say the Civic- because it's got a better wheel base, better crash ratings (as you noted) and won't be such a gas pig!









Although the Rodeo is bigger and heavier, that would only be to your advantage if some one hit YOU- and even then it's iffy. Those things were pretty notoriously bad







: (sorry). The Civic is a tried and true car.... I'd take that!

Can you tell my dad is an import mechanic?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Same thinking. I know it's got awful ratings. Not something we ever would have chosen... but dh was driving a 18yr old car that was falling apart and it was a free gift...so... what are ya gonna do?









Anyone else?

-angela


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Civic is safer.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

This website is your special friend: http://www.iihs.org/ratings/default.aspx







:

IIRC, 90's Isuzus had a bad habit of tipping over









I personally think the Civic is safer.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
IIRC, 90's Isuzus had a bad habit of tipping over









I personally think the Civic is safer.

Yeah..... my mom doesn't believe it though....














After all, dad drove it for nearly 10 years and it didn't tip over.... 









-Angela


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Civic is safer.

This website: http://informedforlife.org/viewartcl.php?index=24
compiles crash test data with vehicle weight & other factors to rank it.
They don't go back to 1998, but for 2003 on both vehicles the Civic is significantly safter than the rodeo.


----------

